# Eddy Merckx Ti Bike



## ronbridal

What do you think about the following deal? I have been looking to buy a Carbon Fiber or Titanium bike, and thought this looked like a good deal. However, I am new to cycling and am not really sure. Any comments or advice would be appreciated. I am trying to stay as close to $2,000 as possible. Thanks, ROn

Eddy Merckx titanium bicycles w/Ultegra 9spd STI...$2250.!

For a limited time we're proud to offer these great titanium frames built-up with Shimano Ultegra 9spd STI componentry for only $2250.. Included are Reynolds Ouzo Pro 1 1/8" threadless full carbon fiber fork, Cane Creek S2 threadless aheadset, Ultegra derailleurs, STI levers, calipers, crank, b.b., cassette, chain; choice of Mavic Open Pro clincher rims on Ultegra hubs or Shimano WH-R540 clincher wheels, Cinelli Altera or B-Groove handlebar, Cinelli Groove stem, American Classic seatpost, Selle Italia Prolink TransAm saddle, Continental Grand Prix 3000 tires and cork handlebar wrap. Choice of sizes available on crank length, cassette ratio, handlebar width and stem length. Upgrades and changes can almost always be accommodated. We have limited sizes but if one of them is yours these are phenomenal bicycles at an even more phenomenal price!


----------



## merckxman

*It Depends`*

I am fairly certain that all the Eddy Merckx Ti bikes are made by Litespeed and not by Merckx. They build them to his specifications. There have been different Eddy Merckx Ti models, varying in price. So, it depends what model this is. You might want to take a peek at the REVIEWS to see what the differences are.


----------



## ronbridal

*Majestic*



merckxman said:


> I am fairly certain that all the Eddy Merckx Ti bikes are made by Litespeed and not by Merckx. They build them to his specifications. There have been different Eddy Merckx Ti models, varying in price. So, it depends what model this is. You might want to take a peek at the REVIEWS to see what the differences are.


I know it's the Majestic, and I have only read one review for it, and it was very favorable. If I were to go with it, would I be better off getting the Mavic Open Pro's or the Shimano R540's. I have the Shimanos on my Bianchi, and really like them, but I didn't see any reviews about the Mavics. Thanks!


----------



## bsdc

Merckx is a great bike designer. Litespeed is a great titanium bike builder. Competitive Cyclist lists a similarly equipped bike for $2848. Sounds like a great deal. Who's offering it?


----------



## TrailNut

*that ti. Majestic would be great package*

although i've never rode on that Majestic ti., i would imagine that Merckx bike would be fantastic.


----------



## tarwheel

*merckx ti*

Sounds like a good deal. I've got an older model of the Merckx ti, an AX built around 1999. It handles nearly identical to my Merckx Corsa, which is reputed to be one of the best handling production bikes. I ride Merckx because the geometry is ideal for me in my size frame (57). Like others said, the Merckx ti frames are built by Litespeed to Eddy's specifications -- the best of both worlds in my view. I prefer the European geometry to most US frames, which generally have longer top tubes and shorter head tubes.

You might also want to check www.gvhbikes.com. GVH generally has some Merckx frames in stock, including the Majestic, for prices that are hard to beat. He also offers some very reasonably build packages.


----------



## MerckxMad

*The Majestic is sweet if...*

it fits you. Merckx Century Geometry is not everyone's cup of tea, but if it fits you and you like the feel it's all butter. The Merckx sizing fills some of the gaps in the LS Classic line and the tube shapes are manipulated differenty than LS. It's sounds like a good deal even with the (gulp) Shimano. I can't offer an opinion on those wheels, but the OP's are excellent training wheels. The Majestic is great all-rounder. A good price comparison would be the Douglas line offered Colorado Cyclist. I hope it works out and you enjoy the ride of King Eddy.


----------

